# ?

## Wektor

!!!!             .
,        .
  ,        ,      ?   ?

----------


## Karen

-   !!!!

----------


## GVL224

> -   !!!!

     ,       :)

----------


## Karen

> ,       :)

       ,   ,

----------


## GVL224

> ,   ,

    ,    :)

----------


## Karen

> ,    :)

     ,      .

----------


## Victorious

, .     ?

----------


## Karen

> , .     ?

   !    !
 .   !

----------


## Dracon

> , .     ?

   *Victorious*,  "" )))

----------


## Karen

*Victorious*,     !   

> *Victorious*,  "" )))

   *Dracon*,   .    "" !

----------


## Dracon

*Karen*,     !)))   

> "" !

  *Karen*,     ........ ( ).

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*,     !)))

    ,   ? 
  ,    ...

----------


## Dracon

> , ..........

   *Karen*,  ,     ...........

----------


## Karen

!!!

----------


## 23q

,

----------

